# pan can



## getback51 (Jan 9, 2009)

what is better in 17.5 long wheel base or short anybody no


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i run all of my pan car short wheel base


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Depends on the class your planing on running in, Long wheel base will give you a little better handling car, but with a short wheel base you can mount the body back further which will give you more rear down force for classes where a wing is not allowed.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I run my pro3 long wheel base


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

It's all a personal preference ---

Short wb , quicker ,sharper handling , harder to set up

Long wb , good for bigger tracks , handles good , more forgiving


Just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## megasaxon (Jul 2, 2004)

the KSG SCX is short wheelbase only, and in many peoples' opinion THE best car on the market


----------

